# Professional Photography at The Global



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Whilst you will be having a great time at the Global Snelly and I will be having a great time photographing the labradors on the other part of the field.

We will be setting up a professional studio and we would welcome any MHF members who are interested to pop over as well. We will be pleased to shoot portraits of your pets and also your family/children. We normally charge £25.00 for a portrait sitting but there would be no charge at the rally and then just order whatever you want.

We would have a mini lab set up on site capable of printing 9"x6" enlargements in presentation folders in either colour or black and white which we charge £10 each or two for £15.

Or you could order a canvas enlargement such as the one in the photo below. These normally sell in our studio for about £200 but as a special weekend show price we would do this at half price ( thats right £100) delivered to your home. There is also a range of options in between.

Apologies about the model in the photo, thats my daughter Jessica who insists on posing whenever the camera comes out :lol: :lol: 

No obligation or commitment, just wondered what the interest might be, please post your comments



stew


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stew. I havent a pet (other than Shirley) or any children with us but I would be very interested in watching a professional at work.
Look forward to seeing you again.
Sid


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That looks great Stew, and a fantastic discount too!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Dave

No problem Dave, it must be over a year since I did Kirsty's shots, you will have to send her over for an update.

You and Shirley are welcome Sid, we do all ages, you don't have to be under forty mate. Make great Christmas presents for your children

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I will see if our son Steve will come along for the day for a family and pets portrait,...he's let his hair grow into a more acceptable style that befits a business acc. manager, and he now no longer looks like a shaven headed convict! :lol: Just one thing though Stew,... can you airbrush out the plaster cast he's wearing on his leg due to a football injury in France? :roll: 

Regards MnD


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Provided the temp gets over 75 degrees I could be coaxed to posed buck naked sitting at a piano [Monty Python pose] . . . except I haven't got a piano
:roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_can you airbrush out the plaster cast he's wearing on his leg due to a football injury in France? Rolling Eyes _

No problem Dave, might mean he will end up with two left feet though lol.

Vic - Piano has been arranged for you :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Gaspode's got a ukulele will that do Vic might just cover some bits :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We have an electronic keyboard... will that do Vic?? :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Stew,

Do I need to bring a shirt & tie for photo,s :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve

Yes please mate. I have me penknife out and I am sharpening me lens as we speak :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------

